#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Философский термин nonfoundational

## Shus

"... nonfoundational nature of all elements of reality."

"... безопорная природа (сущность) всех элементов реальности" ? Или как?

Речь идет о подходе, используемом при медитации.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "... nonfoundational nature of all elements of reality."
> 
> "... безопорная природа (сущность) всех элементов реальности" ? Или как?
> 
> Речь идет о подходе, используемом при медитации.


Нужен бы и контекст, т.е. хотя бы один абзац с этой фразой.
Желательно знать бы, о какой традиции речь...

----------


## Ассаджи

Перед этим, на страницах 101-102, объясняется контекст.

https://books.google.com/books?id=n_...A101&lpg=PA101

----------

Aion (08.12.2019), Alex (08.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

Традиция уддиянская ваджраяна (т.е. типа ниньгма).

There was one Candalaja [“born an outcaste”], who was a disciple of Mahacarya Kukuripa and who meditated on the absolute mind. Because he exclusively cultivated the perfecting process yoga, he developed an obsession for the nonfoundational nature of all elements of reality....
Далее Чандаладжа приходит в некую местность,и  там начинаются глобальные несчастья из-за того, что он следует небуддийским взглядам. Это узнает Кукурипа и во благо всех ЖС начинает переучивать его на истинное (teach him all over again).

P.S. Думал, что "nonfoundational" какой-то более или менее стандартный термин.

----------

Юй Кан (08.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

> Перед этим, на страницах 101-102, объясняется контекст.
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=n_...A101&lpg=PA101


Я цитирую эпиграф со 293 стр.

А вы об этих разделах?:
A LOSS OF FOOTING: THE AGENDA OF SKEPTICISM
LOOKING ELSEWHERE FOR DIRECTION: THE TURN TO EPISTEMOLOGY

( в переводе:
5. Потеря опоры: повестка дня, основанная на скептицизме
6. Поиск другого курса: разворот к эпистемологии)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Традиция уддиянская ваджраяна (т.е. типа ниньгма).
> 
> There was one Candalaja [“born an outcaste”], who was a disciple of Mahacarya Kukuripa and who meditated on the absolute mind. Because he exclusively cultivated the perfecting process yoga, he developed an obsession for the nonfoundational nature of all elements of reality....
> Далее Чандаладжа приходит в некую местность,и  там начинаются глобальные несчастья из-за того, что он следует небуддийским взглядам. Это узнает Кукурипа и во благо всех ЖС начинает переучивать его на истинное (teach him all over again).
> P.S. Думал, что "nonfoundational" какой-то более или менее стандартный термин.


Был некий Чандаладжа («рождённый чандалой*»), обучавшийся у Махачарьи Кукурипы и медитировавший на абсолютный ум. Поскольку он совершенствовался исключительно в высшей йоге, то развил привязанность к идее о не имеющей основы природе всех элементов реальности.

* Чандалы = низшие из вневарновых или отверженных.

----------


## Ассаджи

> А вы об этих разделах?


Я говорю о тексте на страницах 101-102, там ведь тоже употребляется термин "non-foundational".

----------

Shus (08.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

> Был некий Чандаладжа («рождённый чандалой*»), обучавшийся у Махачарьи Кукурипы и медитировавший на абсолютный ум. Поскольку он совершенствовался исключительно в высшей йоге, то развил привязанность к идее о не имеющей основы природе всех элементов реальности.


Я примерно также понял. Но почему это небуддийское воззрение, даже, скажем так, ересь вызвавшая стихийные бедствия?   




> * Чандалы = низшие из вневарновых или отверженных.


Это только в плюс. Кукурипу (а он самого Индрабхути просвещал) вообще в зоофилии подозревают. ))

----------


## Shus

> Я говорю о тексте на страницах 101-102, там ведь тоже употребляется термин "non-foundational".


Да, но там контекст понятен. Наверное надо попробовать сопоставить, как автор употребляет этот термин (здесь его перевод с тибетского).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я примерно также понял. Но почему это небуддийское воззрение, даже, скажем так, ересь вызвавшая стихийные бедствия?


Насколько знаю, в буддизме и.о. основы природы всех элементов реальности служит Карма (имея в виду все её ниямы).




> Это только в плюс. Кукурипу (а он самого Индрабхути просвещал) вообще в зоофилии подозревают. ))


Чандала тут -- никак не в упрёк. Ведь Будду, к примеру, восхваляли ещё и за пренебрежение варнами, ибо он обучал всех, без исключения.

----------


## Anthony

> Это только в плюс. Кукурипу (а он самого Индрабхути просвещал) вообще в зоофилии подозревают. ))


А не Кукураджу?

----------


## Alex

Надо поискать в тибетских источниках. История, вероятно, известная.

----------


## Shus

> А не Кукураджу?


НЯП, это он же. Собачник. Или я что-то путаю?

----------


## Shus

> Надо поискать в тибетских источниках. История, вероятно, известная.


Это цитата из Nagabuddhi, *Ardhapañcamagatha (эпиграф к 7-ой главе книги Дэвидсона). 
В примечании есть текст на тибетском:
*Ardhapañcamagatha, To. 2278, fol. 132b4–b7: gdol pa dza zhes bya ba zhig gis
| slob dpon chen po ku ku ri pa la brten te | don dam sems la dmigs pa’o | rdzogs
pa’i rim pa phyogs gcig pa bsgoms pa las | chos thams cad brten med du zhen par
‘gyur ro | de nas yul dza lan dha rar | rims nad kyis mi phal cher tshe’i dus byas so
| lo tog thams cad ser bas bcom mo | lo lngar char ma bab nas | bram ze gsang
tshig mkhan la dris pa dang | sa phyogs ‘di ni mi nang pa sang rgyas pa gnas nas |
phyi rol gyi grub mtha’ gsang bar smra ba la phyogs te gnas pas | bkra mi shis pa
sna tshogs byung ste | ’jig rten ‘di la gzhan phung zhing | ma ‘ongs pa la rang
phung bar byed do zhes pa dang | dpal ku ku ri pas thos te | gdol pa dza’i drung
du byong nas smras pa |.

----------

Alex (08.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> НЯП, это он же. Собачник. Или я что-то путаю?


Мб и одно лицо, я не помню.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это только в плюс. Кукурипу (а он самого Индрабхути просвещал) вообще в зоофилии подозревают. ))


А почему подозревают, да ещё в таком чопорном морально-английском понятии "зоофилия"
Это ж буддизм. Всем известно, что Махасиддха Куккури жил в окружении собак которые по ночам преображались в Дакинь. В действительности это и были Дакини, но воспринимались не-арьями как собаки. Марпа Лоцава также получал Учения от Махасиддхи Куккури.

----------

Shus (09.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2019)

----------


## Шенпен

> Был некий Чандаладжа («рождённый чандалой*»), обучавшийся у Махачарьи Кукурипы и медитировавший на абсолютный ум. Поскольку он совершенствовался исключительно в высшей йоге, то развил привязанность к идее о* не имеющей основы* природе всех элементов реальности.
> 
> * Чандалы = низшие из вневарновых или отверженных.


A  почему-бы не употребить "*иллюзорной*"?
Тогда получилось-бы: развил привязанность к *иллюзорной* природе всех элементов реальности.[ видимо ошибочно принимая иллюзорость за реальность]
В ТБ довольно часто говорят об иллюзорности.
Вот Шамарпа , например :"Когда мы поймем природу проекций ума, появится возможность изменить умственный процесс, создающий кажущиеся прочными ограничения обыденной реальности, и преодолеть всю запутанность. В нынешнем опыте мы видим возникающее в нашем уме, а также внешние явления как нечто реально существующее, хотя в действительности природа всего *иллюзорна*, явления, внутренние и внешние, подобны сновидениям. Таким образом, мы находимся во власти своих иллюзий. Медитируя, мы преодолеваем эту тенденцию по мере того, как наш ум узнает собственную природу. Сознательный контроль постепенно берет власть над иллюзиями, которые могут тогда даже усиливать нашу практику"

----------

Shus (09.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

> A  почему-бы не употребить "*иллюзорной*"?.....


Почитаю еще, время есть. Может больше проясниться. Nonfoundational - это как бы противопоставление foundational, т.е. "основополагающему". Пока непонятно причем тут "природа элементов реальности". Без них  было бы просто "отклонение от истинных первооснов" или что-то типа этого.

----------


## Alex

Я позже напишу, сейчас на работу убегаю.

----------

Shus (09.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почитаю еще, время есть. Может больше проясниться. Nonfoundational - это как бы противопоставление foundational, т.е. "основополагающему". Пока непонятно причем тут "природа элементов реальности". Без них  было бы просто "отклонение от истинных первооснов" или что-то типа этого.


имхо: попробуйте в философско эпистемологическом плане,  в современной американской терминологии довольно чётко разграничивают понятия: fundamentalism относящееся к социальной, политической и религиозной сфере; и: foundationalism относящееся к сфере эпистемологии и познания. Кмк., автор перевода не случайно выбрал именно второй термин, а он кстате достаточно таки новый в философском языке,  указывая именно на сферу эпистемологии и теории познания.
"элементы реальности" также чаще всего употребляются для _дхату_, областей лежащих в основе познаваемого опыта.

Конечно оптимальный вариант будет, чтоб кто сверил с тибетским оригиналом. Возможно уважаемый  Alex  это сделает, когда у него будет время.

----------

Shus (09.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> A  почему-бы не употребить "*иллюзорной*"?
> Тогда получилось-бы: развил привязанность к *иллюзорной* природе всех элементов реальности.[ видимо ошибочно принимая иллюзорость за реальность]
> В ТБ довольно часто говорят об иллюзорности.
> Вот Шамарпа , например :"Когда мы поймем природу проекций ума, появится возможность изменить умственный процесс, создающий кажущиеся прочными ограничения обыденной реальности, и преодолеть всю запутанность. В нынешнем опыте мы видим возникающее в нашем уме, а также внешние явления как нечто реально существующее, хотя в действительности природа всего *иллюзорна*, явления, внутренние и внешние, подобны сновидениям. Таким образом, мы находимся во власти своих иллюзий. Медитируя, мы преодолеваем эту тенденцию по мере того, как наш ум узнает собственную природу. Сознательный контроль постепенно берет власть над иллюзиями, которые могут тогда даже усиливать нашу практику"


В оригинале сказано nonfoundational, а не illusory. Неужто автор текста не знает слова illusory?
К тому же, иллюзорное имеет основу. : )

----------


## Alex

Итак, точнее всех перевел уважаемый Юй Кан. Однако у него есть пара терминологических неточностей.

Итак, некий gdol pa dza (чандала Джа) созерцал (наблюдал, медитировал на)  "абсолютный ум" (don dam sems) [вероятно, в данном контексте это то же, что don dam byang chub kyi sems (абсолютная бодхичитта, т.е. природа ума, в известной степени синонимичная природе дхарм, т.е. дхармате)],

при этом "однобоко", "пристрастно" подвизаясь в практике стадии завершения (rdzogs pa'i rim pa) [т.е. в ущерб стадии зарождения]

и зацепился за идею (пристрастился к идее) всего многообразия дхарм (chos thams cad) как не имеющего опоры (brten med - ср. соседнюю тему про [взаимо?]зависимое возникновение).

Поясню, что имеется в виду: практика стадии зарождения, в ходе которой мы преображаем нечистое видение проявлений в чистое, сосредоточена на великой чистоте проявлений и служит противоядием от воззрения нигилизма (не в смысле философской системы, а в смысле отрицания проявлений или пренебрежения ими как нечистыми), в то время как практика стадии завершения, в ходе которой мы растворяем чистые проявления в пространстве явлений (дхармадхату), сосредоточена на великой равностности природы проявлений и служит противоядием от воззрения этернализма (т.е. постигает пустотность проявлений). Вероятно, Чандала Джа как раз и уклонился в одну из крайностей - сосредоточился на аспекте пустотности природы явлений, в то же время забыв о единстве пустотности и проявлений, равностности и чистоты.

Но я на самом деле на работе и не могу как следует отследить все термины, которые наверняка присутствуют в других текстах в контексте. Brten med на самом деле довольно часто встречается в текстах, но точное значение зависит от контекста. А вообще я не ахти какой спец, так что с удовольствием бы послушал более опытных товарищей, например, как раз кстати проявившегося на форуме @*Сергей Хос*

----------

Aion (09.12.2019), Shus (09.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2019), Лидия (09.12.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (09.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

Спасибо огромное, *Alex*! Круто.

Пока оставляю перевод в таком виде (буду вычитывать весь текст, еще подумаю). Это перевод английского текста, основанный на том, что в нем есть:

There was one Candalaja [“born an outcaste”], who was a disciple of Mahacarya Kukuripa and who meditated on the absolute mind. Because he exclusively cultivated the perfecting process yoga, he developed an obsession for the nonfoundational nature of all elements of reality. 

Был некий Чандаладжа (Candalaja) [«внекастовый по рождению»], который являлся учеником Махачарьи Кукурипы (Mahacarya Kukuripa), и который медитировал на абсолютной ум. Поскольку он практиковал только самый совершенный метод йоги, то со временем стал одержим идеей безопорной природы всех элементов реальности. 

P.S. Я когда перевожу с английского цитаты из тибетских и санскритских источников, стараюсь по возможности переводить максимально дословно и не менять порядок слов и конструкций в предложении (не подстрочник конечно, но ближе к этому). Поскольку фиг его знает, что там в оригинале.

----------

Alex (09.12.2019)

----------


## Alex

Я бы все-таки заменил "самый совершенный метод йоги" на "йогу стадии завершения", т.к. последний - это устоявшийся в русских переводах технический термин.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

> Я бы все-таки заменил "самый совершенный метод йоги" на "йогу стадии завершения", т.к. последний - это устоявшийся в русских переводах технический термин.


Я подумаю (отложу на последнюю стадию перевода, может из текста что-то новое придет). Выше в P.S. я писал, почему я так перевожу, но сейчас вроде бы все точно и ясно и  наверное можно так сделать (хотя это будет не совсем прямой перевод).

Кстати, тот же "nonfoundational" Дэвидсон употребляет в другом месте в совершенно обыденном смысле:
Apparently many both within and outside the Buddhist tradition understood that walking the line of nonfoundational praxis was hazardous to the vows.

----------

